# Help w/ wheels for a 214 Cruze Diesel



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

First, maybe the Diesel isnt the same bolt patern has the other NA Cruze, so i would check to be sure !

2nd, if you have that much cash to put on wheels, just buy any wheels you want and ask a pro to re-drill them to your bolt patern.

Rotiform are good for that.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I only have the standard 17 x 7 wheels on my diesel and the bolt pattern is bigger and the brakes are also bigger. Look at my garage and you can see the style (10 spoke) on the Aussie Cruze.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

In Europe & Asia, the DIESEL Cruzes have larger brakes than their gasoline counterparts...so, we'll have to see.

However, I'm guessing the NA (USA & Canada & Mexico) Cruze Diesels will have the same four-wheel disc brakes as the LTZ models, ie: the *largest* size rotors that GM (currently) has available for the Cruze.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Feb 16, 2013)

I just read a review and the NA Cruze diesel does have larger brakes. So it certainly may have some other changes such as wheel bolt pattern.

I had a set of O.Z. wheels recut years ago, never again.

Also, I have up to $2500 to spend, but I'd certainly prefer not to! I'd love to be able to do it for $1500 instead.


----------



## coptzr (May 31, 2013)

Good evening, first post on this site so be nice!!!! Yes indeed the diesel has a larger bolt pattern. I purchased a set of 400 miles polished 15 spoke eco wheels and will not work. Totally bummed!!!


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Suns_PSD said:


> Pretty much I want some 18" forged split spoke wheels. Similar to stock on BMWs and also like the Cruze 'Twilight Edition'. Weight is important to me so I'd prefer forged but the wheels must weigh less than 19#. My budget for wheels, tires, and TPS sensors is under $2500. I did a search on Tire Rack but first I had to use a '13 LTZ s the '14 diesel wasn't in yet. Any suggestions? Thanks.


Here's the answer to your question:



rescueswimmer said:


> Just did a quick measurement with the ruler. The Eco measured *2.5"* from center lug to next closest. The *Diesel* measured *2.75"* so the wheels won't fit a standard Cruze or vice versa.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Feb 16, 2013)

Also, there will be no market for used diesel wheels because they will only fit the cars, that all already have these wheels stock. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Cruze gas = 5x105
Cruze diesel = 5x*115*

At least you'll have more options for better looking wheels.


----------

